# need help freezing homemade pizza crusts



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Do I freeze them after rolling them out or do I need to prebake them? also would I have to thaw them before adding the toppings and baking?

how do go about freezing from scratch pizza crusts? TIA for any help!


----------



## bu's mama (Mar 25, 2004)

I usually make dough in the bread machine, divvy it up into balls (wrapped in waxed paper & then all the balls in a double plastic bags) & freeze. When I need them, I let them thaw a bit & roll them out, bake a few minutes then add sauce & toppings.

I know some people bake them before freezing, but I haven't had any problems doing it this way & don't really have the freezer space for prebaked ones.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

I roll out the crust, bake for about 10 min. at 425F, then cut into 1/4s, wrap and freeze. When I'm ready for pizza, I take the crust out and let it thaw while I prepare the toppings. Top it and bake until the cheese is all bubble and melty.


----------



## LoriG (Feb 27, 2003)

I have 4 kids, and so when I make stuff I like to do as little work/mess as possible with the most result








When I do pizzas, I usually make a double batch of dough, then I cut the dough into sizes for personal pan pizzas. I usually do this the day after I make a pot of sauce, and I use my homemade sauce for the pizzas, along with a big bag of shredded mozzarella from Costco.
But anyway lol .. I roll out and bake all the crusts, then top them, bake another few mins to set the cheese, and freeze them that way. Then when the kids want some they just put them in the toaster and it's no extra work for me.
I've also rolled out all the crusts and par baked, then froze in ziplock bags.
I like to do it this way because then I only have to mess up the counter once with the flour and rolling out the crusts, etc.


----------



## angelamclamb (Jul 31, 2003)

Share your pizza dough recipe please?
Angela


----------



## bu's mama (Mar 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoriG*
I... par baked,...

what does this mean?


----------



## ozzyemm (Apr 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoriG*
I have 4 kids, and so when I make stuff I like to do as little work/mess as possible with the most result








When I do pizzas, I usually make a double batch of dough, then I cut the dough into sizes for personal pan pizzas. I usually do this the day after I make a pot of sauce, and I use my homemade sauce for the pizzas, along with a big bag of shredded mozzarella from Costco.
But anyway lol .. I roll out and bake all the crusts, then top them, bake another few mins to set the cheese, and freeze them that way. Then when the kids want some they just put them in the toaster and it's no extra work for me.
I've also rolled out all the crusts and par baked, then froze in ziplock bags.
I like to do it this way because then I only have to mess up the counter once with the flour and rolling out the crusts, etc.

Do you think the pizzas would cook properly in the microwave? We don't have a toaster oven, but this might be a good excuse to get one! Also, DH is always wanting veggie options for lunch, and that sounds like a good one


----------

